# Mary's Eschatology



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

*Martha's Eschatology*

This passage recently sprung to my attention. I realized that Martha, Laz's sister, had an eschatology. We don't know the specifics of it but I am curious as to where you think she got this from:



> Martha said to Him, "I know that he will rise again in the resurrection on the last day."



Is it in the OT? Was it preached to her from Rabbis? Did Jesus tell her and it is unwritten (That is my belief)?

But, where did she get the idea of a "last day resurrection" and also I think (and I cannot defend it biblically very well) she was talking of a general resurrection since she could not know for sure if Laz was saved.

Thanks guys.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 27, 2008)

Compare with Job 19.25-26 [For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth: And though after my skin worms destroy this body, yet in my flesh shall I see God:] with Acts 23.8 [For the Sadducees say that there is no resurrection, neither angel, nor spirit: but the Pharisees confess both].


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. Her certainty of the resurrection impresses me. The Pharisees, who were the important teachers if the people then, must have used those Scriptures to explain the resurrection (though they did not know God) Through these teachers she made the assertion that there would be a "last day" resurrection. Is that an accurate guess in your opinion? I am impressed the teachers could have gotten so far in their exposition without God in them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I concur that she is speaking of the "last day" resurrection. It is true that the Pharisees are not exemplars of faithful Biblical teaching. Jesus rebuked their legalism many times and becried woes upon them. Yet he also said: "All therefore whatsoever they bid you observe, that observe and do; but do not ye after their works: for they say, and do not (Matt. 23.3)."

John Collinges (in Matthew Poole's Annotations) notes:



> John 11:24. From hence we learn, that the general resurrection of the dead is no novel doctrine. Job believed it, Job 19:26-27. Daniel published it, Dan 12:2. The Pharisees owned it, though the Sadducees denied it; and possibly the Pharisees had but a confused notion of it. Martha here makes it an article of her faith.



Matthew Henry notes:



> First, She accounts it a faithful saying that he shall rise again at the last day. Though the doctrine of the resurrection was to have its full proof from Christ's resurrection, yet, as it was already revealed, she firmly believed it, Acts 24:15. 1. That there shall be a last day, with which all the days of time shall be numbered and finished. 2. That there shall be a general resurrection at that day, when the earth and sea shall give up their dead. 3. That there shall be a particular resurrection of each one: "I know that I shall rise again, and this and the other relation that was dear to me." As bone shall return to his bone in that day, so friend to his friend.



Richard Sibbes preached a famous sermon on the "General Resurrection" based on this very text, John 11.24, which addresses Old Testament teaching (including many additional texts that I have not mentioned) on the subject, _Works_, Vol. 7, pp. 316-334.

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes Online - The PuritanBoard


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

> It is true that the Pharisees are not exemplars of faithful Biblical teaching.



I need to understand the Pharisees more. If I could see one back in the day, would I have said. "This is a good man" or would I have seen him as a charlatan. If I was under Gamaliel, or read his works today, would I be shocked and disgusted at the legalism or would they be valuable practical ways of righteous living?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

I had to change all my "Mary's" to "Martha's". Doh!


----------



## MOSES (Jun 28, 2008)

They had the same scriptures we have. The resurrection and the last day (or judgment day) is perty common knowledge in the OT scriptures.



> 2 *And many of those who sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlasting life, and some to shame and everlasting contempt*. 3 And those who are wise shall shine like the brightness of the sky above; [1] and those who turn many to righteousness, like the stars forever and ever. 4 But you, Daniel, shut up the words and seal the book, until the time of the end. . . [Daniel] go your way till the end. And you shall rest and shall stand in your allotted place at the end of the days.”


 Daniel 12

The NT teacings are formulated from the OT scriptures. If they were to read them every sabbath and talk about when they got up in the morning, when they went by the way and when they laid down at night (deut. 6) it is no suprise that martha had some idea about the resurrection.


----------

